# Topics > Related topics > Events >  Annual ACM/IEEE International Conference on Human-Robot Interaction

## Airicist

Organizer - Human-Robot Interaction Community

twitter.com/HRI_Conference

HRI 2022, The 16th Annual ACM/IEEE International Conference on Human Robot Interaction, March 7-10, 2022,  virtual conference

humanrobotinteraction.org/2022

HRI 2021, The 16th Annual ACM/IEEE International Conference on Human Robot Interaction, March 8-11, 2021,  virtual conference

humanrobotinteraction.org/2021

HRI 2020, The 15th Annual ACM/IEEE International Conference on Human Robot Interaction, March 23–26, 2020,  virtual conference

humanrobotinteraction.org/2020

HRI 2019, The 14th Annual ACM/IEEE International Conference on Human Robot Interaction, EXCO Convention Center in Daegu, Korea, March 11–14, 2019
humanrobotinteraction.org/2019

HRI 2018 - the 13th Annual Conference on Human-Robot Interaction,  McCormick Place, Chicago, Illinois, USA, March 5–8, 2018
humanrobotinteraction.org/2018

HRI 2017 - the Twelfth Annual Conference on Human-Robot Interaction, Vienna, Austria, March 6–9, 2017
humanrobotinteraction.org/2017

HRI 2016 — the 11th Annual ACM/IEEE International Conference on Human-Robot Interaction, Canterbury, New Zealand, March 7-10, 2016
humanrobotinteraction.org/2016

HRI 2015 — the 10th Annual ACM/IEEE International Conference on Human-Robot Interaction, Portland, USA, March 2-5, 2015
humanrobotinteraction.org/2015




> Empirical research on HRI has produced a large body of knowledge on factors relevant for developing interactive robots. One would assume that the development of current robot systems relies heavily on this reservoir of information. Yet, when the focus is on the func- tionality, such as grasping, manipulation, or navigation, the development of many robot systems is still driven by technical requirements and research questions. We believe that the integration of empirical findings and system-driven approaches would advance the field to a considerable degree. We therefore propose a conference theme that addresses this issue: “(E)Merging Perspectives”. We want to encourage papers that show a strong in- terdisciplinary, systemic perspective. The goal of the conference is to encourage work that integrates user and system-driven approaches and methods. In other words, we strongly call for papers that demonstrate the usage of novel empirical methods, the integration of empirical findings into complex robot systems, and systemic approaches to evaluating the systems. In order to achieve systemically valid results, we invite papers focussing on factors from different perspectives:
> 
>     From the user’s perspective, factors of the robot such as appearance, predictability, feedback, dialog capabilities, movement etc. need to be analysed to better under- stand their interdependencies – with the goal to optimize the interaction for the user (e.g., increase motivation, understanding and effectiveness, decrease effort etc.).
>     From the system’s perspective, complex robot behavior emerges when more function- alities are brought together with the goal to optimize the robot’s capabilities. How does such an emergent behavior influence the interaction and the system development.
> 
> What methodologies can we use for analyzing these complex dependencies? Can they provide concrete implementation guidelines for roboticists? We seek novel methodologies and approaches to analyze complex systemic behavior optimally in real world settings, measure- ments that combine system side and user side, as well as survey papers compiling concrete guidelines for robot development. We want to address questions such as how can qualitative analyses lead to concrete implementation guidelines and how can objective measurements be achieved through automatic analyses? How to go beyond questionnaires? How to make behavior in a interactive system accessible to systematic analysis?

----------

